# Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?



## JerkerHH (28. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe gestern in den Nachrichten auf NDR2 gehört das die Industrie in der Ostsee weniger Heringe aber mehr Dorsch fangen darf. #d

Haben sich die Dorschbestände wirklich so gut erholt ? #c

Ich finde das total hart ! 

Was sagt Ihr dazu ??? 

Gruss
JerkerHH


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Östlichen Ostsee beträgt das Plus 15 Prozent, in der westlichen Ostsee sechs Prozent.

Mehr hier,
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/natur/0,1518,725598,00.html


----------



## Brikz83 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Also natürlich ist die erhöhung der Quote für viele Mist, auch ich als Angler finde es bescheiden. Da ich allerdings einige Fischer bei uns aus der Ecke kenne, muss ich auch sagen, Wenn die Quoten für Dorsch nicht erhöht worden wären und nur die Heringsfänge (um 20 % !!!) gekürzt, wäre es das für die meisten schlicht und einfach gewesen. Die arbeiten doch alle am absoluten Verdienstminimum.


----------



## heuki1983 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Ja und was soll die erhöhung der Fangquote bringen?
Das zögert das Ende der Fischer nur ein bisschen raus!

Irgenwann wird der Dorsch dann wieder gekürzt , und dann???

Gruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Vielleicht rafft die EU endlich mal, dass die Untermaßigen entnommen und zur Fangquote hinzugerechnet werden sollten.

Bis jetzt müssen die zurückgeworfen werden und krepieren eh´zu 90 %.

Damit wäre schon viel geholfen.


----------



## zxmonaco (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Ich denke es sollten sich mal viele Angler selber an den kopf fassen, es werden immer kleinere Dorsche Gefangen und mitgenommen, bei meinen Letzten kuttertour wurden zwischen 30-45 alle dorsche mitgenommen, wenn man was sagt oder dorsche wieder released wird man schief angeschaut, dazu werden immer mehr laichdorsche vorsetzlich gefangen und getötet, soetwas finde ich viel schlimmer als alles andere


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Untermaßige gehören wieder rein, ganz klar. Aber ich denke, mit der Angellei werden wir die Bestände kaum gefähren. 

Grundsätzlich finde ich es nicht schlecht, wenn für bestimmte Fischarten wie jetzt den Dorsch, die Quoten auch mal wieder angehoben werden. Zumal sich dies hier ja scheinbar sogar an der Praxis orientiert, wenn man die viel besseren Fangmeldungen aus der Ostsee liest. Und, dass EU-Beschlüsse praxisnah sind, kann man ja längst nicht immer behaupten. Sicher wäre es wohl besser gewesen damit noch ein Jahr zu warten, um die Bestände noch nachhaltiger zu stützen. Aber dann wäre vermutlich die Künrzung bei den Heringen zu hart bei den Fischern durchgeschlagen...

Leben und Leben lassen - auch bei den Fischern. Denkt immer daran, dass fortwährende Kürzungen der Fangquoten vielleicht irgendwann mal zu einem Fangverbot führen, was dann vielleicht auch für uns Angler negative Auswirkungen haben könnte. 

Ich denke, der scheinbar gut vorhandene Jungdorsch in der Ostsee stellt zunächst mal eine gute Basis dar. Wie es weitergeht, wird man sehen..

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Wiederanfänger (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Man weiss wirklich nicht mehr was man dazu sagen soll.

Es heisst sehr häufig, die Kutter sind am Existenzminimum.
Im Umkahrschluss bedeutet das, dass die Fischbestände stark gestört werden und der Fischer trotzdem kein ordentliches Auskommen hat.

Es werden Quoten eingeführt, an die sich manche halten und andere wieder nicht.
Die EU ist wirklich nur für Regeln gut. An der Durchsetzung hapert es gewaltig.

Ich bin gegen das "Spielen mit Lebensmitteln".

Wenn es einmal ein schlechtes Jahr gibt, kann man ja schlecht den Menschen und Tieren sagen: " Wartet ma ab, nächstes Jahr gehts wieder". Nahrung muss immer verfügbar sein.
Die Spekulationen mit Lebensmitteln kann tödlich enden.
Und das für viele Menschen weltweit.

Was die EU allgemein auf dem Sektor der Lebensmittel macht, ist für mich hochriskant.
------------------------------------------------------------
Für die Fischer wäre vieleicht die Idee eines Umstiegs auf Angelkutter eine Alternative.

Wenn nämlich mehr gefangen wird, dann kommen auch noch mehr Angler.

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, so hat eine Untersuchung in Norwegen ergeben, dass mit den Touristen 3x mehr Geld verdient wird, wie mit der gleichen Menge Fisch, den die Industrie verarbeitet.

Wie es ganau am besten geht weiss ich leider auch nicht.

Aber die Ernährung sollte nicht im Hintergrund stehen.

Das meine ich für alle Lebensmittel als Gesamtes gesehen.
Fisch gehört da natürlich auch zu.

Das Dorsche mit 30cm auf Kuttern mitgenommen werden ( die man hätte Problemlos zurück werfen können) zeigt die Dummheit derjenigen. Da ist ja nun wirklich nichts zum Essen dran.
Falls das häufig in der Presse/ Forum erwähnt wird, können wir uns noch auf Kontrollen an Land freuen.
Leute, Leute. Bitte schatet das Gehirn ein.
So etwas ist Wasser auf den Mühlen von Angelgegnern.

Ich sollte mich echt nicht so aufregen.

Ich hoffe, die 30cm Dorsche waren eine absolute Ausnahme.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Brikz83 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*



heuki1983 schrieb:


> Ja und was soll die erhöhung der Fangquote bringen?
> Das zögert das Ende der Fischer nur ein bisschen raus!
> 
> Irgenwann wird der Dorsch dann wieder gekürzt , und dann???
> ...


 
Dann wird wieder ein anderer Hochgesetzt. Das die Fischer sowieso bald aufhören müssen ist doch ein traurige Aussage. Rede mal mit Fischern, da geht es um Existenzen und jedes Jahr das sie noch über die Runden kommen ernährt eine Familie. Wir angeln im Gegensatz zu denen nich weil wir es müssen sondern aus Spaß.


----------



## Rosi (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Rede mal mit Fischern, da geht es um Existenzen und jedes Jahr das sie noch über die Runden kommen ernährt eine Familie.


 
Moin, dann frage ich mich, warum von der für die benachteligten Fischer bereitgestellten 1 Mio€ nur 400 000€ abgerufen wurden. Von 100 Fischern. #c 

Ich finde die Kürzungen in Ordnung, eigentlich ist es noch viel zu wenig. Zwischen Rerik und Poel gibt es 19 Fischer. Auf den paar Qkm. 

Wir haben es geschafft, den Massenfisch Hering, Brotfisch aller Fischer, in der Ostsee so zu dezimieren, daß jetzt um seinen Bestand gefürchtet werden muß. 
Dafür müssen nun die Dorschbestände dran glauben, die sich gerade etwas erholt haben. Da feilscht man in Brüssel um die Zukunft. Mal der Hering, mal der Dorsch.


----------



## Eisbär14 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Die Kürzung der Heringsquote ist doch wohl der Witz der Woche,das gleiche beim Dorsch mit der Erhöhung.
Man sollte als erstes die Schleppnetzfischerei verbieten und beim Fang dieser Fische nur noch auf Stellnetze und Reusen setzen,denn bei einer entsprechenden Maschenweite bleiben fast nur Fische ab einer bestimmten Größe hängen und der Nachwuchs wird geschont.Wenn die Fischer dann noch einen angemessenen Preis für ihre Ware bekommen sind doch alle zufrieden.
Logischer Weise muß dann auch jeder gefangene Fisch auf die Quote angerechnet werden.
Außerdem sollte man diese Bürokratenä****e in Brüssel zum Teufel jagen.
Ich kann solche Schreibtischtäter nicht leiden, die doch nur die Interessen der Industrie vertreten .Um die die vom Fisch leben und auch uns Angler schert sich doch da keine Sau, es werden nur sinnlose wirtschaftliche Meinungen und Interessen vertreten oder was glaubt ihr von wem die Kasperköpfe bezahlt werden und in welchen Vorständen die sitzen......?


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Ich bin froh, nicht von Politikern regiert zu werden, die ihre Entscheidungen von den Bedürfnissen der verschiedenen Hobbys abhängig machen.
Demokratie ist (leider) nie die optimale Entscheidung, sondern immer ein Kompromiß.
Petri


----------



## gluefix (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Man kann das Thema zerreden wie man will. Fakt ist, das meine Kinder und Enkelkinder wohl eher nichts mehr in der Ostsee fangen werden.
Gruß Benni


----------



## Brikz83 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher.....vielleicht is die Ostsee dann schon 10 mal so groß und mann kann schon in Bayern vom Balkon angeln.


----------



## taz (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vielleicht rafft die EU endlich mal, dass die Untermaßigen entnommen und zur Fangquote hinzugerechnet werden sollten.
> 
> Bis jetzt müssen die zurückgeworfen werden und krepieren eh´zu 90 %.
> 
> Damit wäre schon viel geholfen.



Das ist ein guter einwand, sehe ich genauso.

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin ist es in Norwegen z.B. schon so. Jeder Fisch zählt zur Quote und darf nicht zurückgeworfen werden. Dort müssen die Fischer drauf achten, dass die Maschen defr Netze groß genug sind. Finde ich prinzipiell richtig, natürlich haben die Fischer wiederum das Nachsehen... ein schwieriges Thema.

Generell stehe ich aber auf dem Standpunkt, dass man die Fangquoten runtersetzen muss und jede Fischgröße zur Quote zählr, da der Dorsch sonst irgendwann echt so gut wie ausgestorben sein wird.

Ich finde es auch falsch, die Fangquote zu erhöhen, nur weil der Dorsch sich in den letzten 2-3 Jahren glücklicherweise/anscheinend ganz gut erholt hat. Diese 2-3 Jahre reichen einfach noch nicht aus...

Ich will jetzt aber auch keinen Flamewar aufmachen Angler vs. Fischer... ist wie gesagt ein schwieriges Thema... die Fischer müssen ja auch leben #c

Ich werde morgen dennoch zum Sund ein paar Dorsche jagen. 

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## buttlöffel (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Statt dauernd über Quoten zu debattieren, sollte lieber die Industriefischerei/Gammelfischerei, endgültig verboten werden. Das würde die Fischbestände nachhaltiger schonen als alle Quoten.
Statt über den Rückgang der Aalbestände zu lamentieren, sollte lieber die Glasaalfischerei verboten werden (was soll sowas).
Die Angelfischerei kann keinen Fisch in seinem Bestand gefährden, ebenso wenig wie die gewerbliche Küstenfischerei.


----------



## HD4ever (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

daran das da mal was sinnvolles und nachhaltiges seitens der EU kommt mag ich schon lange nicht mehr glauben #d
wirtschaftliche Interessen werden immer wieder in den Vordergrund gesetzt.
letzendlich wird da immer weiterversucht die Statistiken hin und her zu schieben und zu verschönern


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Mensch Leute,
in einer Demokratie gibts doch mehr gegenläufige Interessen, als nur die der Angler und Berufsfischer. Wenn auch noch die Tierschützer, die Veganer, Peta, der Fremdenverkehr, die Wohnungsvermieter, Vercharterer, Jäger,
Pflanzenfeunde und weiß ich wer mitreden wollen und werden....
Da ist dann niemand mit der Politik wirklich glücklich - weil niemand seine eigenen Interessen zu 100% wiederfindet.
Wichtig ist, eigene gute Verteter zu wählen und denen auf die Finger zu schauen.
Also immer schön locker aus der Hose....
Dolfin


----------



## hf22 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Ich finde wir sollten erst mal bei uns selbst anfangen bevor wir andere verurteilen. Wenn sich angler mit ihrem Fang fotografieren lassen wo der Laich hinten rausquillt krieg ich das KOTZEN.Und sowas wird dann auch noch in den Angelzeitungen auf der ersten seite abgedruckt.Ich bin für eine Schonzeit für Dorsche!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Auf der Karibikinsel St. Lucia gab es das Problem der Nutzung der Gewässer, vor allem Riffe (Fischkinderstube), durch verschiedene Gruppen. 
In der Karibik sind wirtschaftliche Entscheidungen noch schwerwiegender als bei uns, da komplett anderes Niveau, dda gehts gleich ums Ganze für jeden... 
Fischer, Taucher, Tourismus buhlten um die "guten Plätze, so wurde praktisch der Fischbestand in Küsten/Riffnähe vernichtet.

Natürlich schob auch jeder der jeweils andern Gruppe den schwarzen Peter zu, zurückstecken wollte keiner.

Es wurde dann eine weitreichende Rgelung durchgesetzt, welche aber für alle NUR Vorteile hat.

Ein Drittel der Küste/Riffe wurde KOMPLETT GESPERRT für jegliche Nutzung, auf einem Drittel konnten die Fischer weiterarbeiten, das letzte Drittel war für Taucher und Tourismus.

Innerhalb 3 Jahren hatte sich der Fischbestand im komplett geschonten Gebiet erholt und die Biomasse um den Faktor 5 erhöht. In den angrenzenden Giebeten für Fischer/Tourismus hat sich durch entsprechende Abwanderung aus dem geschützten Gebiet der Bestand um den Faktor 3 erhöht. So konnten die Fischer durch die Sperrung von Fanggebieten mit weniger weiten Fahrten deutlich mehr Fisch fangen als zuvor ohne Sperrung.

Und genau das ist meine oft formulierte Forderung seit Jahren:
Statt dieser ganzen Diskussionen um Maßnahmen bei denen entweder der Erfolg oder die Durchsetzungsmöglichkeit zweifelhaft ist, großflächige, ganzjährige Schutzgebiete (bevorzugt mit den laichmöglichen Gewässerteilen) FÜR ALLE (Angler wie Fischer). 

Das gekoppelt mit einem Durchfahrtsverbot macht die Kontrolle mehr als einfach....

Und dass das mit der Austrahlung auch an der Ostsee funktioniert, zeigen diverse Plätze die nicht befischt werden können (Schießplätze) oder das Riff Nienhagen.

Es gibt also eine ganz einfache Möglichkeit, die man nur mal angehen und durchsetzen müsste...

PS:
Zum Thema hier passt auch folgende Pressemeldung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=202657


----------



## belle-hro (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Wir haben es geschafft, den Massenfisch Hering, Brotfisch aller Fischer, in der Ostsee so zu dezimieren, daß jetzt um seinen Bestand gefürchtet werden muß.


 
Die Kürzungen haben einen anderen (Haupt-) Grund:

Das Zeitfenster, wo sich die Heringslarven entwickeln müssen, wird immer kleiner. D.h. der Nachwuchs wird in den nächsten Jahren fehlen. Das spüren wir jetzt noch nich, aber bald, wenn die Quoten nich gesenkt werden.

Die Dorschquote zu erhöhen war eigentlich klar. Sobald der Bestand nur ansatzweise besser wird, muss ja abgeschöpft werden #q

Vorschläge wie Schonzeiten sind Quark, denn wir haben 2 Dorschstämme die zu unterschiedlichen zeiten laichen. Schongebiete wären da schon wesentlich sinnvoller, um wenigstens die Laichfische während der Fortpflanzung in Ruhe zu lassen.


----------



## Brikz83 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Also die Idee mit den Schongebieten finde ich echt klasse
 :m:m:m


----------



## Eristo (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> Also die Idee mit den Schongebieten finde ich echt klasse
> :m:m:m



Ralle 24@:

Vielleicht rafft die EU endlich mal, dass die Untermaßigen entnommen und zur Fangquote hinzugerechnet werden sollten.

Bis jetzt müssen die zurückgeworfen werden und krepieren eh´zu 90 %.
------------------------------------------------------
Mit den obigen Meinungen bin ich überaus einverstanden...
#h#h#h

Bei den "Sportanglern" sterben aber vermutlich  auch hohe Anteile der zurückgesetzten Fische, weil sich meiner Meinung nach zu wenige Angler vor dem Anfassen von untermaßigen Fischen die Hände nass machen... (wollen?)...#d

In Bezug auf das Mindestmaß von Dorschen kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Früher war das Mindestmaß in der Ostsee 30cm, danach längere Zeit 33cm, dann 35cm und jetzt 38cm.

Ob ein Dorsch im Mai mit 34cm mitgenommen wird, oder im Dezember mit 40-44cm, bleibt sich vermutlich egal, er hat sowieso nicht gelaicht...!

 Allerdings beachte ich die Mindestmaße und wünsche ihm nach dem Zurücksetzen - mit nassen Händen - viel Glück bei der Erüllung seines Sexuallebens...
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*



> um wenigstens die Laichfische während der Fortpflanzung in Ruhe zu lassen.


Ich bin klar für ganzjährige Schongebiete, weils sich in der Praxis bewährt hat (Riff Nienhagen, St. Lucia), das nur während der Laichzeit bringt nix bzw. zu wenig..


----------



## Brikz83 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

Schongebiete sind einfach am logischsten denn Schonzeiten sind ungefähr ermittelte Richtwerte....welche doch recht häufig nicht mit den den tatsächlichen Laichzeiten (man siehe zb. Mefo) übereinstimmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

So isses...


----------



## Algon (1. November 2010)

*AW: Unglaublich.... Es darf mehr Dorsch gefangen werden ?*

wenn ich hier manche Beiträge lese hört sich das für mich an, wie
"DIE dürfen wieder mehr fangen, DIE fangen mir die ganzen Fische weg.
Für Die ist es aber kein Hobby, die verdienen damit Ihren Lebensunterhalt. Hier wird doch einfach nur versucht einen gehbaren Weg zu finden. Und weil man diesen Weg nicht vorhersagen kann muss man es halt versuchen. Wenn der Dorschbestand leiden sollte, wird die Quote halt wieder geändert und man sucht andere Wege und Möglichkeiten.

Es sitzen immer mehrere am Tisch, stellt Euch das nicht so einfach vor.

MfG Algon


----------

